# My entire knife kit was stolen today..



## jgraeff (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey guys I had my entire knife kit stolen today 

Knives-

150mm Tojiro dp honesuki- 
Tojiro itk bread knife-
Bloodroot blades funyaki-
Blood root blades gyuto- 
Marko Tsourkan 225mm gyuto 
Delbert ealy black Damascus paring knife-
Misono ux10 santoku- 
Misono ux10 slicer- 
Shun classic 8in chefs knife 

Tools-
Thermapen- 
Chefpak-
Micro plane- 
Zest kit-
Garnish kit-
Peeler-
Scale-
Cheese slicer- 
Pastry tips- 
Timers- 
Fish scaler-
Handmade fish pin bone remover
Measuring spoons
Silicone spatula-
Fish spatulas-

That's all I can think of. Filed a report and has csi check for prints on my car but I'm OT hoping for much. The crappy part is they also got my MacBook Pro. 

If anyone can lend some tools I would be extremely appreciative. After buying the house and wedding coming up I can't afford to purchase any other knives or tools right now. 

What I'm in need of-

225-240mm gyuto (stainless or carbon)
Paring or utility knife
Thermapen if anyone has a spare one. 
Boning knife that can handle cutting through duck bones. 

I can manage with just those. If anyone can lend a few that would be amazing! If not that's ok to but I would be thankful if you guys keep you eyes out for me. 

Jordan


----------



## ramenlegend (Dec 2, 2014)

tell commissioner gordon to break out the Knerd signal! If you can't find something in the 225-240 variety, I have a 210 you can use for a while (no duck bones though :nunchucks.


----------



## erickso1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Sent you a pm.


----------



## pleue (Dec 2, 2014)

so sorry to hear that, I was in the same boat a few years ago. Check craigslist diligently, i've found several bikes that way even months later. Check ebay too and maybe spread the word around a few restaurants where they were stolen if someone comes in to try and sell the whole lot.


----------



## daveb (Dec 2, 2014)

Jordan, That sucks man.

"What I'm in need of-

225-240mm gyuto (stainless or carbon)
Paring or utility knife
Thermapen if anyone has a spare one. 
Boning knife that can handle cutting through duck bones." 

I've all of the above and then a few. You're welcome to use while you get sorted out. I'll be at the culinary store 2morrow afternoon, Thurs and Fri morning doing some catering prep for weekend. 

Sent contact info via pm.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 2, 2014)

Jared, let me know what else you still need knife or equipment -wise. I'll get you covered.


----------



## Matus (Dec 2, 2014)

I would be more than happy to give you my Fujiwara FKM honesuki as I do not need it anymore. PM if you are interested together with your address.


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 2, 2014)

if things don't work out with daveb I have a thermapen I can send you.


----------



## bear1889 (Dec 2, 2014)

I have a Tojiro senkou 240 you can use.


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 2, 2014)

sorry -- double post due to some refresh issues...


----------



## bear1889 (Dec 2, 2014)

I tried sending you a PM about Tojiro 240 but something's screwed up. PM me if you need it.


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 2, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your loss, keep an eye on craigslist for the sale of your knives.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 2, 2014)

let me know what i can do to help... ive got some stuff sitting around


----------



## jimbob (Dec 2, 2014)

I'd take Jon up on that. Kagekiyo, hide and a heiji please


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 2, 2014)

That really, really sucks. Any chance of insurance of some kind covering this?


----------



## Mrmnms (Dec 2, 2014)

This sucks. I'm away for a bit. If you steel need a parer when I'm back, I have a pretty decent one like new . If Knerd is shipping you , I'll cover the postage. This is some group here.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 2, 2014)

Love this forum! Sounds like it's all sorted, but like Mike offered above, I'd definitely help cover shipping!
I hope you/"they" find the prick that snagged your bag, or at least recover what was lost.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 2, 2014)

I get so angry when I hear this kind of thing happening. There's just too many theiving scumbags floating around and I wish them all a slow painful death.


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 2, 2014)

Bummer dude. I think about this nightmare scenario everyday.


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 2, 2014)

This is why I pay for comprehensive insurance on our cars. I would have a check in a week. It's worth it.


----------



## jgraeff (Dec 2, 2014)

Thank you guys for all you replies!! 

This forum had the best people around! 

I took Dave up on his offer considering he's only about an hour from me. 

Also Luke from bloodroot blades offers to send a few my way. 

Thanks so much everyone for your generous offers! 

I'm hoping my homeowners will cover it but right now it's a waiting game.


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 2, 2014)

Homeowner's might, but you may have to fight them. Send me a PM, if you want some advice on how to scream at insurance companies, as I've some experience.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 3, 2014)

damn. how did the stuff get stolen? they break in or something?


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 3, 2014)

Sounds like this is sorted on a temporary basis at least. What's the long-term story? I'll help with that if there's something left to do.


----------



## mhlee (Dec 3, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.

Comprehensive auto may not necessarily cover it, unless it has a personal property rider or similar form. Homeowner's should because it covers personal property. 

Contact your homeowner's insurer and get a copy of the policy if you don't have it. Look at the personal property coverage - Coverage C generally, I believe, off the top of my head. Check the limits of the policy for how much coverage you have.

If you have this coverage, gather documentation as to how much you paid for each item so you can establish value immediately. Most policies replace at ACV (actual cash value) which is purchase price minus depreciation. You lose value with time, so get all of your receipts, etc. together ASAP. 

Personal property coverage may requires the submission of a proof of loss, which is a sworn statement that documents of your loss. The police report you filed will likely be necessary. Obtain a copy, if you didn't receive one. This may need to be returned to the insurance company within 60 days of loss, so go through your homeowner's policy as quickly as possible, see if the 60 day time period starts from the date of loss, or date of request of proof of loss, and request the proof of loss form from your insurer, and work on completing it immediately. 

Good luck.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 3, 2014)

PM me


----------



## scotchef38 (Dec 3, 2014)

That sucks ,the middle east convention of chopping a hand of a thief should apply.


----------



## jgraeff (Dec 3, 2014)

Well I am going through a custody battle right now along with work and school so I have been extremely busy and stressed. I had a hand full of stuff to take into the house and left my knife bag in the car, went about my day and forgot to bring it in the house before bed. Next morning it was gone, funny think one knife was laying on the seat and they didn't take it... I don't think they know what they had. 

I made a claim with the homeowners I believe I have replacement cost or at least I hope so. 

Thanks again guys! 

I am hoping to borrow some knives for a couple months until I can save enough to purchase a decent gyuto again. I think my collection is threw and I will only go for necessity items for here on out unfortunately it's just too much to lose.


----------



## jgraeff (Dec 6, 2014)

I want to give a huge thanks to Dave B! He sent me everything I could possibly need and even offered to give me some items! 

This forum/ community is amazing! Thanks to all you guys who offered to help me out and I hope one day I can return the favors.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 6, 2014)

jgraeff said:


> I want to give a huge thanks to Dave B! He sent me everything I could possibly need and even offered to give me some items!
> 
> This forum/ community is amazing! Thanks to all you guys who offered to help me out and I hope one day I can return the favors.



Dave is, and continues to be, a class act.

Glad to hear you are back up and running!


----------



## Dardeau (Dec 6, 2014)

Bad ass!


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 6, 2014)

Dave B is a true gentleman and scholar!


----------



## daveb (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm fortunate that I can provide some help and glad that others are as well. I try and stay mindful that it could be me getting kicked in the nuts next time.


----------



## CB1968 (Dec 7, 2014)

Great community!! really awesome to see this type of assistance/help and generosity to someone in need.
And an awesome outcome, good on Dave and everybody else involved.
Hope your insurance covers it and it all works out for the best.


----------



## Lefty (Dec 10, 2014)

Crap. I just saw this thread. If you need a gyuto, I have a damned nice Kochi you can use for as long as you need it.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi Jordan,

Are you OK for now (Dave & others really stepped in ...)? Let us know if there are items you still need ... just trying to do my part ... late to support ... but trying to do my part ...

TjA


----------



## Geo87 (Dec 11, 2014)

I love this forum! Great generosity guys.


----------



## x737 (Dec 11, 2014)

+1
Admire you guys


----------



## jgraeff (Dec 11, 2014)

Thank you guys!

I have everything I could need now thanks to Dave and luke from bloodroot blades. 

I appreciate all your generous offers, you guys are awesome! 

This place is the best!


----------



## hens_chang (Dec 11, 2014)

Damn. I really sorry for you lost man. I hope those scumbags get caught by police, check eBay n local CL. Might be help a lot


----------



## mhpr262 (Dec 14, 2014)

Oh man, that's a real nightmare. Losing so many irrepleaceable handmade knives is tragic. Like others have said, check craigslist, ebay, the local pawnshops in case it was some tweaker looking for meth money ... if the knives don't turn up again I hope they will at least find an owner that appreciates and cares for them, not run them through the dishwasher and then throw the rusty blades away ....


----------



## jgraeff (Dec 16, 2014)

Ya man it's not a good thing as all. No luck on Craigslist. 

Hey if anyone has an extra strop to spare let me know. I may just make one but figured I'd ask around


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 17, 2014)

Send me a PM will give you a strop


----------



## panda (Jan 12, 2015)

Any updates?


----------



## jgraeff (Jan 12, 2015)

nothing was found.

And insurance will only replace so much because there were used at work.


----------



## panda (Jan 12, 2015)

That sucks bro. Keep your sh1t locked up from here out yeah?


----------



## akirapuff (Jan 13, 2015)

My friend had the same happen from his car, but found the listing for his entire bag of knives on craigslist, met him at starbucks with alot of people. Some thug looking guy showed up and showed a photo of his broken car and the guy actually just gave it back and left.


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 13, 2015)

that would take huge restraint on my part not to just beat the heck out of the guy for stealing my knives


----------



## 99Limited (Jan 16, 2015)

jgraeff said:


> nothing was found.
> 
> And insurance will only replace so much because there were used at work.



So if someone broke into a carpenter's vehicle and stole some tools, do you think the insurance company would give the same story? "We're only going to give you partial value for your items because you use your saw and hammer for work." Well, duh...


----------



## JBroida (Jan 16, 2015)

akirapuff said:


> My friend had the same happen from his car, but found the listing for his entire bag of knives on craigslist, met him at starbucks with alot of people. Some thug looking guy showed up and showed a photo of his broken car and the guy actually just gave it back and left.



yeah... i had another friend here who got his kit stolen on a catering gig, only to have the crackhead who stole his stuff come to his work and try to sell the knives to his chef. He got his knives back too.


----------



## ecchef (Jan 16, 2015)

None of these d-bags ever gets prosecuted for possession of stolen property (at the very least)?


----------



## JBroida (Jan 16, 2015)

ecchef said:


> None of these d-bags ever gets prosecuted for possession of stolen property (at the very least)?



nope


----------



## cheflarge (Jan 17, 2015)

What a F'N great group of people! I seriously don't thing that there is any place else, forum or otherwise, that you would get this out pouring of help & kindness. You all RULE!!!


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 17, 2015)

cheflarge said:


> What a F'N great group of people! I seriously don't thing that there is any place else, forum or otherwise, that you would get this out pouring of help & kindness. You all RULE!!!



I'm not much of a joiner...tend to avoid groups actually. This is a special place though.


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 17, 2015)

Zwiefel said:


> I'm not much of a joiner...tend to avoid groups actually. This is a special place though.



me 2 Zwiefel me 2, I tend to keep my circle TIGHT


----------

